# pin hole polaroids



## ferny (Dec 22, 2004)

I just found this pdf, it's 5.65mb. Have  alook at figure 10.

http://www.polaroid.com/service/userguides/photographic/pinhole_hndbk.pdf


----------



## terri (Dec 22, 2004)

Why Fig. 10?   Did you submit it?     

This stuff looks cool; I'll have to read it later when I get to bored like you, Ferny.


----------



## ferny (Dec 22, 2004)

The movement of the wheel. You'll see.
That stuff is bloody expensive to buy to. £120 I think it was. :shock:


----------



## terri (Dec 22, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> The movement of the wheel. You'll see.
> That stuff is bloody expensive to buy to. £120 I think it was. :shock:



Cool - can't wait to get a good look.   

Yeah, I love Polaroid, but I agree, most of their film is *bloody-hell expensive.   *   &lt;&lt;&lt;----  I had fun writing that.     

Wait till you price their 4x5 sheet film.   It can make you cry!


----------



## Jamie R (Dec 25, 2004)

*gulp*

Starting to get a little tight here....and in the wallet too...


----------

